# Black Mamba Hyper Rush



## mgseven (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi

does anyone have experience on using these fat burners?

Thanks


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Never heard of 'em, sorry.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

they do sound jolly exciting lol


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Sounds like dildo lube :heh:

Sorry not tried it either, best thing to do would be to post the ingredients as I'm sure a lot of people could relate it to a similar product.


----------



## mgseven (Mar 26, 2010)

View attachment 930


here is alist of ingredients


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

OK, first of all I'd like to ask you all to have a look at this, I don't think I'd like to be ingesting too musch in the way of tannins!


----------



## mgseven (Mar 26, 2010)

That wiki page was interesting. I'll need to read it a couple of more times to get my head round it though the stuff about the deer and moose being found dead after eating acorns jumps out!

I am interested in your Lean R product. How is it as an appetite suppressant and training booster?

Thanks


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Synephrine has stimulant and appetite suppression properties, Octopamine has stimulant properties, Hydroxy Citric Acid has been used as a stimulant in South America for thousands of years too, it blocks an enzyme which converts carbs into fats in the human body.

L-Tyrosine is the amino acid that stimulates your thyroid gland, there is also caffeine and Bioperine in there too.

The old Lean-R sold well but this new version is selling like crazy.


----------

